# I thought my dog was dying...



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Came inside (was outside washing my new motorcycle) and my Iggy is COVERED in blood. It's everywhere, especially on/around her mouth.

Then I notice a broken bottle of food coloring on the floor. :twitch:

She nearly gave me a heart attack!

Is there anything I should be concerned about with the OD of food dye? Maybe fast her for 12hours?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It's always the safe alternative to fast when they've gotten into something. Better to be safe than sorry. Um...is it bad that I would have taken pictures of the scene lol??? Glad to hear she wasn't hurt!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, congrats on the new motorcycle....and glad you didn't have a heart attack from seeing your dog covered in blood --- not....

interesting that her go to colour was red.....

i'm glad everything will be okay...food colouring is generally benign...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I would have initially had a stroke too and then DEFINITELY taken pictures. I take pictures of everything. If someone looked at some of the 1000's of photos I have on my desktop they may cart me off to the nuthouse.... 
I'm sure your baby will be fine. Sounds like a very colorful day though....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL I wish I thought of it. I washed her with dish soap but her feet are still a bit pink. Would it be mean to dye her white feet in the future with food dye? It looks pretty neat!


----------

